# PhotoShop "Lite"?



## ConqSoft (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello.  First post on the site.  New to Mac's.  Just picked up a 14" iBook last week.

I'm a long-time windows user, and for my graphics needs, I use Paint Shop Pro (www.jasc.com).  It has almost all the features of PhotoShop, but at 1/6th the price.  

Is there anything similar for OSX?  I just do basic editing/cropping/resizing/text overlays for the most part.

Thanks


----------



## chevy (Jul 30, 2004)

PhotoShop Elements maybe ?
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopel/main.html


----------



## bobw (Jul 30, 2004)

GraphicConverter;

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11559


----------



## chevy (Jul 30, 2004)

End when you will master the Mac... try The Gimp !


----------



## ConqSoft (Jul 30, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> PhotoShop Elements maybe ?
> http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopel/main.html



Yep!  Looks like that will do it.  Dunno how I overlooked that on Adobe's site.    

Thanks


----------



## chevy (Jul 30, 2004)

That's probably the software you will prefer as a Mac beginners: it looks really like its Windows counterpart.
Later, you will probably use GraphicConverter that is the most powerful software to generate any kind of format (shareware of incredible quality).
The Gimp is for you if you need something with more functionalities, but this requires that you use the UNIX face of Mac. or maybe by the time you need it, it will be completely ported to MacOS-X.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 31, 2004)

Conqsoft, welcome to the board! I am sure you will find a great bunch of people here, and most of the time when you have a problem it darn well gets answered! 

Keep on postin, and enjoy the mac.


----------

